# "There's Your Dinner"



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I love how things have changed over the years since Al Gore invented the inter-web. You wouldn't believe the number of Motors Manuals and Service Manuals I've collected over the years. Now all that service information/data is at your fingertips, but I still have 100's of GB's of information in PDF files on several laptops and thumb drives.

You Tube has also come along for us "Visual Learners". You've got to be careful about using "The Tube" to figure out how to do something. There are Knuckleheads on there that should have to blow into a tube, or pee in a bottle, before they're allowed to post How-To repairs on lawn mowers/small engines.

My all time favorite on You Tube is Taryl Dactyl (Tim Gross). He's a master small engine mechanic, funny as hell, and doesn't act like working on a lawn mower/small engine is "rocket surgery". He's become a You Tube sensation over the last several years and his is one of the few You Tube Channels that I subscribe. I actually met him at the huge Power Equipment Expo they put on in Louisville every year and he's also a genuinely nice guy. I wish I just knew as much about lawn mowers/small engines as that guy has forgot. If you want to find out how to fix a lawn mower/small engine, or just expand your knowledge about them, he should be your go-to guy on You Tube. If you've never seen him before, just type *Taryl Fixes All *into the You Tube search box, you won't be disappointed.....

"There's Your Dinner"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A lot of us here depend on, appreciate and follow the wise and sometimes humorous Bob Driver!! Although there are times we think he may need to pee in a bottle as well!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

"I'm not crazy, my mother had me tested"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear A and E is doing a documentary on the legendary Bob Driver, the "Van Go" of the mechanics world, not to be confused with that painter, whatever his name was....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I quite like reading Bob's posts, he has wit, can be sarky in a nice way, but still gets the message across, and puts up with some that has me fuming at the end of the keyboard, a good bloke to know and he sells himself short, does know a lot about small engines and mowers.


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

Yep Bob in my few days here and my one post - you we're very helpful and inspirational to me and I appreciate that. ! thanks again and yeah
Tarly has been a game changer in the fix it vids department. Funny as heck with all that work he puts in.. He's kinda like the Jackie Gleason of the DYI vids.
yur runner up !


----------

